# 2003  A117.1  -  Section 309.4



## globe trekker (Sep 4, 2012)

Seeking ya`lls input once again!  

How many of you check Section 309.4 of the ICC/ANSI A117.1

code? On things like appliances (Residential or Commercial grade),

the knobs & other operating mechanisms, do you check for

compliance at plan review (if there are actual plans submitted),

..at the inspection, ..both, ...neither, ..other?

Appliances such as: microwaves, exhaust hoods, dishwashers,

washers / dryers, other..

Also, are the appliances "required" to have an ADA compliance

sticker / rating on them somewhere?

Thanks!

.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 4, 2012)

EXCEPTIONS:

1. Appliance doors and door latching devices shall not be required to comply with Section 309.4.

Question

Does it make sense to require the operating controls to be in reach if you can't open the door to use the appliance? Where is the logic?

We check "installed" appliances at time of final inspection.

Not all appliances are installed, microwaves, washers, dryers and dishwashers seem to be last minute installations by the tenants.


----------



## globe trekker (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks mtlogcabin for your input! I'm also wondering where the logic is

in regard to exhaust hoods. Even if there are compliant operating

controls/mechanisms (i.e. - pushbuttom type), can someone confined

to a wheelchair even operate an exhaust hood? Is a different type

control setup required, ..say, at a lower level for the wheelchair

community? Does the "reach range factor" apply to range exhaust

hoods? 

.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Sep 4, 2012)

globe trekker said:
			
		

> Thanks mtlogcabin for your input! I'm also wondering where the logic isin regard to exhaust hoods. Even if there are compliant operating
> 
> controls/mechanisms (i.e. - pushbuttom type), can someone confined
> 
> ...


2009 IBC Accessibility and Usability for Residential Facitilites Workbook Editon: "Sections 1002.9 and 1003.9, Exception 6 allows for redundant controls: for example, the switch on the range hood can be out of the reach ranges if a wall switch is installed within the reach ranges."

Most all plans have the generic cut and paste claims so inspections are always necessary even if they do read the plans.

Francis


----------



## globe trekker (Sep 10, 2012)

What about interior & exterior electrical panels?

*QUESTION # 1:* Do the "reach range" requirements also apply

to heights of the circuit breakers? (RE: Article 404.8 in the 2008

NEC)

*QUESTION # 2:* Is an Accessible pathway required to the exterior

electrical panel ? (RE: Section 1104, or others in the 2006 IBC)

*QUESTION # 3:* As an employee of a business, should it be

required to provide me with an Accessible route to the electrical

panels (interior  or  exterior)?

Thanks for your input!  

.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Sep 10, 2012)

As a reminder the IBC tells you when and where and the ANSI tells you how to meet the standards.

Q 1 & 2:

A. 1002.9 "electrical switches" are general use IMO, not disconnects for servicing appliances and equipment.

Q 3: No, see 1103.2.9 Equipment spaces for service personnel not required to be accessible.

Francis


----------



## Builder Bob (Sep 11, 2012)

1002.9 "electrical switches" are general use IMO, not disconnects for servicing appliances and equipment.

Be careful, some light switches may be used for disconnects - althought not very often


----------



## Big Mac (Sep 12, 2012)

Doing a plan review of an accessible apartment structure now.  Just a short time ago (this morning) added a comment requesting details of the kitchen appliances to demonstrate code compliance.


----------

